# Halloween Discrimination



## SPOOKMART (Dec 27, 2012)

Huh? Halloween discrimination? 

Recently some guy in Ohio was criticized for his "Zombie Nativity" scene. Story went national as people resorted to primitive reflexes and weighed in on the situation. 

I'm surprised my display of Frozen Elsa hanging from a tree didn't get similar attention. After all Elsa is more popular than Jesus now. Ha! She probably is and her patrons act like the Nuns in the Oliver Reed film "The Devils". I'm talking adult fanaticism mind you. It's ironic though some boys in the neighborhood laughed their head off. One of them told me his school forced him to watch Frozen and write an essay. Halloween day two parents loved it because Elsa was driving them mad and Halloween night young girls reacted like omg they killed Elsa lol. 

I sell custom props on a page called etsy that has 50,000 Elsa items(fan made), 50,000 enough piracy to close their website. That's acceptable though. What's no longer acceptable is my Corpse Heads. Etsy told me this in writing. They said I would have to crop the 1st picture so as not to show the graphic detail. Huh? So I would have a blank white picture of the background? They went on to inform me my paid listings were removed from the search results. 

All this came after I labeled one of them Ebay Sucks. It's true. I added some banter in the form of a blood curdling horror story made up off the cuff. It would seem someone doesn't like people saying bad things about Ebay or feebay as I call them. I used the phrase on Ebay's message board and was banned. not the 1st time Feebay has discriminated against me why last year they deleted my best selling listing, an Elsa Dress! Ahhhhhhh I can see pitchforks coming over the hill being carried by hordes of women in light blue dresses singing songs backwards. 

A year or two before feebay caved to a special interest group who didn't like that I was selling the Distortions Dead Dog prop. I was just selling it. I wasn't endorsing it. Thought it looked rather cartoonish compared with Ghost Rider(sp?)'s version. Whatever the case I was inundated with death threats. Currently someone has a pretty realistic version of a dead cat on feebay. I've picked up a dead dog before and they look and act nothing like the Distortions' prop. Like any mammal not long after death rigamortis sets in the tissues harden. Distortions prop looked more like something from Looney Toons. 

Who decides these things though? I've had enough bad conversations with feebay about the removal of items. They feel they can do it whenever they want. Well why that may be true if they are leaving other things up that too could be considered offensive isn't that discrimination? With etsy they banned my items but I see plenty others selling similar things and not being banned. I've also seen plenty of pirated items on feebay that are condoned. It seems these websites are way more concerned about special interest. 

I don't think my Corpse Heads look too graphic. What's graphic though? You can't have Nazi items on Feebay because of concentration camps but can have Civil War items and both the Union and Confederates had horror camps. On Etsy my heads which have been on the website for years are now unacceptable but you can list "Tiffany inspired" jewelry. Tiffany once sued feebay and won. They restrict who and how many people can sell Tiffany jewelry. Trust me I listed a piece before and went through quite a few hoops. My heads might not be for everyone but one isn't seeing them in the easter bunny section or cupcake topper section. Lots of people love them and tell me. They sought them out and all things Halloween. I used to have one of the best Frozen Elsa listings on feebay. Because of feebays tyrannical nature and along with those selling unlicensed dresses to look exactly like the movie my market has closed up. That's okay though. 50,000 okays my Corpseheads which were all handmade, handpainted and of my own design...all 10 of them or so are not okay. My Corpse Skulls might make some cupcakes throw up in their mouth a bit(although I have observed a morbid fascination)piracy would get your entire website shut down. Feebay gets a pass because they buy politicians. Etsy? I doubt they have enough power to stop Walt Disney or Tiffany and Co. 

Yes Discrimination, the indiscriminate kind.


----------

